

 Review my first webapp - vineet7kumar
http://tweetinawhile.com

======
mgkimsal
What time zone does it post in?

~~~
vineet7kumar
The timezone you are using this. More specifically the timezone set for your
browser. If you observe the URL, you will see an offset field which is the GMT
offset of your timezone in minutes.

~~~
mgkimsal
I'd suggest something a bit more clearly noted on the screen, perhaps next to
the time itself.

~~~
vineet7kumar
Thanks for the suggestion. I've updated that in the right hand column but yes
mentioning it near the time seems a better idea.

